# Double Trouble Storm Drain -Runcorn- -March 2011-



## georgie (Jun 23, 2011)

info taken from a report by jimmy 

Made up of several chambers ranging in size in between RCP's of multiple lengths and sizes, Double Trouble is home to some magnificent concrete staircases with a regular flow of water. Some are set out within the concrete features of the drain, others are encased within the brickwork further along allowing for the waters flow to continue to the outfall with ease.


*ive got to say this place was rather good ,ive wanted a crack at it for a while now and this place didnt dissapoint.

it was very sweet smelling ,i was expecting far worse but the water which flows through seems rather clean and exits the drain via 2 massive triangular waterfall outfalls.

explored over 2 visits with kevsy21*


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jun 26, 2011)

I love looking at pictures of drains but I'm too chicken to do one myself 

Thanks, great post!


----------



## Scaramanger (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow.. Walking on water..... Skills.....


----------



## King Al (Jun 26, 2011)

Great pics Georgie, that last one...


----------



## georgie (Jun 26, 2011)

Flyboy said:


> I love looking at pictures of drains but I'm too chicken to do one myself
> 
> Thanks, great post!



i was the same myself mate but after doing a few it becomes "normal" if you know what i mean lol


----------

